Ask HN: Do you have to be the most knowledgeable dev to be a great tech lead? - crypto-jeronimo
======
maxharris
Yes. It's definitely true that soft skills are also required to be a lead, but
you have to be knowledgeable in the first place.

If you don't have the skills to solve the toughest problems, you have no
business being a lead. The essential thing that makes a lead a lead is
_technical_ leadership.

------
WheelsAtLarge
No, but you have to very good at problem-solving. You also have to have soft
skills to relate to people and work with them to solve the problems you
encounter.

It's impossible to know everything but with the help of your team and hard
work, you should be able to move forward.

